# Norway Industries Offers Free Samples of Zeon Fusion Vane



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Great stuff! I signed up through Facebook last week.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I got samples last week. Those vanes are awesome.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looking forward to receiving my samples!!! They look awesome!!!


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

do i ask or just fill out the form and not ask a question


----------



## bp78 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks! I just signed up and just mentioned the free sample part. I didn't see any other offers nor options.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

DannyZack said:


> do i ask or just fill out the form and not ask a question


I just typed in the messages box that I would like to try the free sample, and left my address.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

norway products are awesome. give them a try


----------



## pearson mike (Apr 18, 2009)

z34mann said:


> norway products are awesome. give them a try


X2 They are a very nice product.
I've been playing with the 2" Fusions for a couple years, and have had great luck.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Very good product.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Great vanes , i have been shooting Fusions since they hit the market. I love my new fusion 1.5", they are awesome.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*1.5 fusion*



pearson mike said:


> X2 They are a very nice product.
> I've been playing with the 2" Fusions for a couple years, and have had great luck.


the1.5 fusion's and my acc's are a match made in heaven


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great vanes,ZEON vanes are awesome.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Shot my first 3d with the ZEON vane and they performed great. I believe they are the best performing vane Ive shot. love them.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm still waiting on my sample pack to get here.....


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I believe the Norway line of vanes are at the top of the industry and with the clear bases on the Fusions are "the" best adhering vanes ever made. The thing I like about the clear bases besides being made for optimal adhesion is that you can actually see how the vanes are adhering when you fletching. You are actually able to see air pockets if you missed an area of the base once they are pressed on. Right now I'm absolutely loving the 1.5" fusions and I'm looking forward to a successful 3d season using them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

best fletching ever


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

what does it weigh gpi and is it 3 sides in one?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

buckhunter1 said:


> what does it weigh gpi and is it 3 sides in one?


They weigh 7 grains a piece so in a standard 3 fletch configuration 21 grains.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

And it is just a single fletch, that is a reflection in the photo if thats what you mean about 3 sides in one. Hope this helps.


----------



## buckhunter1 (May 25, 2009)

alfabuck said:


> And it is just a single fletch, that is a reflection in the photo if thats what you mean about 3 sides in one. Hope this helps.


Yeah I saw that later. Thanks!


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Well just ask to get my free sample will they get back with me


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Mike, it tock me about a week and a half to get my samples here in Pa you should get yours in a couple of days.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Been shooting them indoor and outdoor and they work awesome. They make people stop and look twice and ask questions. I think Norway hit a home run with the ZEON vane.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Mine came in yesterday. They are some sweet vanes. I'll definitely be hunting with these this seeason.


----------



## cappi (Sep 8, 2010)

Living over here in France now just signed up to try them out here`s hopeing


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great company to deal with and awesome products!!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Going out to shoot mine as soon as it gets light enough to see.


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

Keep em coming guys. There are plenty of samples to go around. Also for those of you on facebook, be sure to "Like" their page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Norway-Industries/10150116333940463?ref=ts


----------



## cappi (Sep 8, 2010)

backwardshooter said:


> Going out to shoot mine as soon as it gets light enough to see.


Go get out now "USE THE FORCE IT IS WITH YOU ZEON!!!!!!!!!!"

HE WHO LOOKS SEE`S NOTHING HE WHO THINKS SEE`S ALL


----------



## cappi (Sep 8, 2010)

osiris said:


> keep em coming guys. There are plenty of samples to go around. Also for those of you on facebook, be sure to "like" their page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/norway-industries/10150116333940463?ref=ts


what about poor little old me in france baaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaa


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for the best vanes on the market!! 1.5" Fusions for 3d and Zeons for hunting this season.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Just got my pack of ZEONS THEY LOOK GREAT CANT WAIT TO TRY THAM


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

I just got mine today and fletched up an arrow or 2 and they look awesome. I may have to go buy some more they look so good


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I think when you shoot them you WILL buy more, great vanes.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

STILL waiting on my free sample.......been over 2 weeks now


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Correction, I finally got my sample pack today. Can't wait to fletch them up and see what they look like in flight


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

ray you will love them. they are great for hunting


----------



## stubborn (Mar 19, 2011)

Shot them before they were released, still have blazers and predators on my arrows.


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I recieved mine today, my kid hijacked them and asked me to flecth his arrow, I think i am going to fletch one backwards lol


----------



## cappi (Sep 8, 2010)

tenpin said:


> I recieved mine today, my kid hijacked them and asked me to flecth his arrow, I think i am going to fletch one backwards lol


:angel:aghhhhhh POOR LAD "*BULLY BOY"*


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Just got mine in today...can't wait to give them a try!! Now I just have to try the fusion line and the predators and I have tried them all!!! Keep up the great work Norway Industries!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Still lovin the ZEON vanes. Shoot straight and have fun.


----------



## osiris (Jan 14, 2004)

There are still plenty of samples for those who want to try these vanes. Don't wait too long or the offer fro free samples will be gone.


----------



## squeaks (May 10, 2009)

I got my today they look awesome can't waite to get some installed when my local pro-shop reopens big remod in progress.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Signed up tonight.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great vanes


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Still lovin the ZEONs.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

afternoon bump


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Great vanes from a great company.I will be using the Zeons this hunting season and there will be no question where i hit the animal with the natural light gathering technology that they have.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Norway Ind. sure hit the mark with the Fusion line of vanes


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for great vanes


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Still likin the ZEONs. good job Norway.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just got mine can't wait to try them out.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I fletched up a dozen arrows last night with the 1.8" 3d vanes and let me tell you they are some sweet vanes. They will be my new vane of choice for my HC setup.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

morning bump for great vanes


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Ive been shooting the ZEONs at 6:20 in the morning and it is not real light out and you can still see them fly. awesome!!!!!


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

some of the best vane I have ever shot the 1.5 for 3-D are great and the zeons for hunting are bright and fly so straight love them.


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

kellynmb said:


> some of the best vane I have ever shot the 1.5 for 3-D are great and the zeons for hunting are bright and fly so straight love them.


If you don't mind me asking. Which adhesive are you using?
BTL


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Im useing Gorilla super glue with great success. Only put it on 1/3 the vane and spread it the rest of the way with your finger, put it on the shaft for 10 seconds and go to your next fletch. You can do a dozen in no time.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

using easten insert and fletching glue, or power bond.


----------



## BTL (Nov 28, 2010)

I am having fit and adhesion issues. I am using a Arizona Carbon EZ Fletch tool and the vanes do not easily fit. The ribs on the vanes do not fit through the openings in the arms of the fletching tool. They fit a little better if I slip them in from the top instead of where they will be when glued up at the bottom. I used Gorilla superglue and spread it really thin. After 10 minutes I removed the cap and lowered the tool arms. The ribs are getting stuck in the slots of the arms and are trying to pull the fletching off of the arrow. The area closest to the nock has lifted away from the shaft for about 1/6th of an inch. I fletched the three sets that was supplied and had this happen to at least one vane on each arrow. I never had this problem with my other fusion vanes.
Anyone else using a Arizona Carbon EZ Fletch having this issue?
BTL


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

dont know i use a jon jan fletching to do 6 arrows at a time.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I use a bitzenburger.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

that sould be fine make sure you clean your arrows real good.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

man i love my fusion vanes for 3-D and hunting the only vane to use.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I havent shot a better vane. I used to the the blazers where good till I shot the FUSIONS. One awesome design.


----------



## Tim_Edwards (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail a few days ago. All i need now is a bitzenburger which i hope to pick up this weekend in bedford if lancaster has any and if they are there. Man these things are bright.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

cool sounds greatthe bits is a good fletching tool


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I use a Bitz for all my fletching, its a good accurate fletcher. Take care of it and it will take care of you. Norway hit the mark on the whole line of FUSION vanes.


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine just came in the mail today and they are awesome.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Cant wait to try mine this hunting season but right now im shooting the 1.8" 3d Duravanes so good for 3d im not going to use them for 3d this season.


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Anyone know if the Zeon vanes with work with a Bohning Blazer Helix?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Got mine today , they are way cool, can't wait to fletch an arrow tomorrow and shoot it , if they fly good they will be on all my arrows, thanks a bunch for the free samples


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

You wont be disapointed. They are awesome.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

ya zeons the only way to go for hunting I shoot 1.5 fusions black for 3-D


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

cncmachiningman said:


> Got mine today , they are way cool, can't wait to fletch an arrow tomorrow and shoot it
> , if they fly good they will be on all my arrows, thanks a bunch for the free samples


They flew great I will be ordering more , thanks again


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Zeons are so cool they fly great and look cool also.


----------



## camo711 (May 23, 2010)

Got mine in about 3 days - Thanks!

They look great and stuck like a charm to the shafts.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

glad to see very one liking the zeons.


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

Got my sample pack today. can't wait to try them.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

your going to love them


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just fletched up another half dozen with my 3-d Duravanes. These are the most effective vane ive shot to date for 3d. I cant wait to try my Zeons out for hunting season.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Norway makes the best vanes on the market bar none. Fusions for target, Zeons for hunting.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Afternoon bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top for the best vanes on the market.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome vanes Norway, keep up the good work.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

cncmachiningman said:


> They flew great I will be ordering more , thanks again


 We have a friend togerther Matt Hill need to see if I can get with you for some stabs dont know about the co. Im shooting for now.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Great products!! I stand behind Norway industries 110%!!!! Keep up the great work!!


----------



## deadcenterslady (Jan 31, 2010)

got my free sample... these are awesome. I am going to have to order more to fletch all my arrows! Thanks!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

deadcenterslady said:


> got my free sample... these are awesome. I am going to have to order more to fletch all my arrows! Thanks!


You wont be disapointed. bump for awesome vanes.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Good morrning they are some of the best vane for hunting out there they fly great and look great too.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for thebest vanes on the market


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

TTT for the hottest vane on the market this season. I gotta admit they are purdy!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great vanes from a great company.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt foe the best vane company out there.


----------



## Indyefi500 (Aug 2, 2010)

They seem to fly very well in the trials I have done so far. The only problem I have so far is that I can't make up my mind what colors I am going to buy.:set1_thinking:


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Shot zeons today at 65 and 70 yards fly great


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I put in for mine. Does anyone know what size they come in?


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Love the Zeons so far, however, they seem to be overly sensitive to rear impacts. Thats the only complaint I have....


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Zeons only come in 2.1". They are a little sensative to rear impacts, but they eliminate the need for heavy lighted nocks when hunting.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Cool. Do you guys happen to have some pics with your arrows fletched up with some. Would like to see what they look like. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Greats vanes on the market want shot anthing but fusion or zeons love them.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for the best vanes on the market.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Good morning zeon country the only vane to shoot hunting.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

good night zeon country


----------



## aligator (Aug 24, 2007)

These are the free samples, I done up 3 arrows.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

They are very bright!! was shooting yesterday and I had several compliments on how bright they are!! I think I turned some loyal "blazer" users over to the "brightside"  

Cheers Norway!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

The zeon be with you LOL ,that is what I found out any one that see's them and shoots them love them.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

My freebees!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for awesome hunting vanes.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

ya cant wait to hunt with my zeon


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for awesome vanes


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

zeons super glow and cool


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for Norway, great job.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country deer season is here


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for the best vane company out there.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

havent been on for lettle while but now im back . Whats up zeon country?


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Archery season starts Oct. 1 here in Pa. cant wait to put my ZEONs trough a whitetail. ZEONS, Harvest Time arrows, and G5 Montec broadheads make a deadly combination.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for the best hunting vane on the market.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up zeon country


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for a great company with awesome vanes.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

cant be just two of us come on guys lets hear from you


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I just recieved the ones I orderd after I shot the free samples. They are a great hunting vane and at 50 yrds I had to refletch 2 of them because my practice broadheads tore the fletching right off. This is better than a lighted nock and able to still enter into Pope and Young.:thumbs_up


----------



## Kirch (Sep 29, 2008)

cant wait to get my samples. what a GREAT IDEA. I love lighten nocks, but hate the weight. 

QUICK POLL: Which color seems brightest?


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

The yellow and green are the brightest but hard to tell apart. I would go with 1 orange and 2 yellow or green. The red is not real bright. I am shooting 2.5" groups with 100gr. G5 Montec broadheads. I love these vanes. All FUSIONvanes are awesome.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya I mix orange and red with green or yellow. Zeon country the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a nice day.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up CNC


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## Black ice 07 (May 27, 2011)

Not that Bright


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Had our club championship yesterday placed first shooting fusion 1.5's in black great vanes, Had 164 out of 15 targets. And we shoot two rounds of feild archery also.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon nation


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

waiting to kill my frist with zeon on board


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

come on guys I know im not the only one on the staff we need some postings.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for the best vanes on the market. The whole line of FUSION vanes out perform all others.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for the brightest vanes out there.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for awesome vanes


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess there is just two of use on staff , But anyway bump to the beat vane out there.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

Never got my sample and haven't seen them locally to buy.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

send me your mailing adress will send you some.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Had no problem seeing my arrows fly this season. They are awesome hunting vanes. ZEON FUSION country all the way.


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

kellynmb said:


> send me your mailing adress will send you some.


Thanks! PM sent


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Good morning Zeon country


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

good night zeon country


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

Zeon's are sweet!! Great to see your arrow flight and the look real sharp as well!! Give 'em a try, you won't regret it!!


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Got my samples a few months ago and like them. Persuaded my friend to send for some samples so that he could try them.
He got the envelope but it was EMPTY/
Phil


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Phil, Have your friend call them and they will get them to him. They are a great company to work with.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi
We're in the UK. It would cost more to phone them than buy some.
Phil



backwardshooter said:


> Phil, Have your friend call them and they will get them to him. They are a great company to work with.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Phil, tell him to send an email to Janis Melton- [email protected]. She is a very nice lady and a good person to work with. Tell him to explain what happened and I believe she will take care of him.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Will do, Thanks.
Phil



backwardshooter said:


> Phil, tell him to send an email to Janis Melton- [email protected]. She is a very nice lady and a good person to work with. Tell him to explain what happened and I believe she will take care of him.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

good morning zeon country


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

WooleyBooger said:


> Never got my sample and haven't seen them locally to buy.


Me either was kind of a let down..

Josh Nordwell
1820 NW Brady rd
Camas Wa 98607


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

did you guys email janis


----------



## jnordwell (Nov 12, 2011)

Isent a email to the web site a month and a half ago..


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

I will send one to and see if they respond


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great vanes.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Emailed Janis , Will be sending all staf packs out in Jan. If you want sample email norway Inds. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Gettig ready for a vagas 450 on Dec 16. Will be putting the fusions to the test. It should be a good shoot with posibly 5 pro shooters showing up. Wish you where up here Kelly it will be a blast.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for Norway ind.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

mailing vanes out tomorrow to tyler hope you like.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great vanes


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

hope everyone is having a great night


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon coutry


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for norway ind.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Merry CHRISTmas to Norway Ind. and Fusion country.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

MerryChrismas everyone


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I use norway vanes on all my arrows. This includes target, inside and outside along with hunting. They are the best with a customer service dept. that ranks #1.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Happy new year! Hope everyone has a good 2012.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Hope everyone is safe and staying warm.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up the new hats are the heat


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for a great company. Norway to the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for an awesome company.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Just ordered a new batch from Norway and cant wait to get them.


----------



## Rollie83 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've switched to the fusions just recently for indoor/outdoor and hunting....and I absolutely love them!!! Best groupings I've had to date!! I recommend that you all go out and give them a try, you won't regret it!!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for great vanes.


----------



## bigbehr (Aug 17, 2009)

Just filled out the form... is this still going on?


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I think so, they are a great company to work with.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for great vanes from an awesome company. Great job Norway Ind.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keeping the best vane company on top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Got my new vanes, now I have to fletch some arrows. Cant wait.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for Norway


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got in from shooting. Felt good to shoot without being bundled up. 57 and breezy but the Fusions flew great.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Going to represent on the 17th. Im going to be shooting a 300 5-spot pot shoot at Mosquito Bowman in Courtland, Ohio. Cant wait.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for Fusion country


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Back to the top for awesome vanes


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

bump on the best vane co. on the market.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Keep them at the top.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up to the best vanes on the market


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Fusions are the best. bump


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Have been shooting some indoor at local shop. They also beleave that norway is the only way to go.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Zeons and the Fusion line are the best vanes I have ever shot. back to the top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Shot indoor shoot friday night won with the best vanes on the market. 2" fusion vanes the best.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I shoot my Fusions for indoor, 3d, and hunting. They work awesome no matter when or what I am shooting.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Bump that they do fly good even the zeons.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I have been shooting these vanes for a year and love them. Norway Ind. makes awesome vanes.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Shot indoor 5 spot and won again for the secound fri. night in a row.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I shot a 3d round yesturday in white out conditions and my Fusions performed great. I shot a 272 on a 300 point cource with the average shot being 32+ yards. It was very hard shooting when you could hardly see the target.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

bump that good shooting.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

Norway has some great products ,you can't go wrong with them!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump, for the best vanes.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

back to the top for great vanes


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

My fusions are working great. Keep up the good work Norway.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Shoot a state shoot indoor pulled 3rd with a 585 with 20 x's , Love fusion vanes.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Still loving my Norways. The best vanes I've shot to date. I'm using the Duravane 3ds and absolutely love them.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for the best vanes on the market.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up zeon country, Have been shooting a lot of indoor won the last 4 weeks , Friday night local shoot. Keeping fusion and norway on top.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Congrats Kelly, good shooting.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Norway vanes outperform anything I have ever shot. Love them.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up norway and zeon country? Have to love there products, The best on the market.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Awesome vanes, love them.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up zeon country


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Still the best on the market fuson vanes and zeons.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up Zeon country


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

What am I the only one out there ? come on zeon coutry need to hear from you guys.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up norway? hope everyone is having a great summer so far


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

great vanes and a great company to deal with.


----------



## ga6693 (Jun 26, 2009)

Anyone know if this offer is still available from Norway? I want to give them a try to see if they will stabilize my hunting arrows that are tipped with 100 gr. Magnus Buzzcuts. I hunt primarily on the ground so another concern I have is whether the "glow" of the vanes is noticeable to game. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Dont know but if you will pm me I will send you some , Need adressand name. Best vanes out there.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

ga6693 said:


> Anyone know if this offer is still available from Norway? I want to give them a try to see if they will stabilize my hunting arrows that are tipped with 100 gr. Magnus Buzzcuts. I hunt primarily on the ground so another concern I have is whether the "glow" of the vanes is noticeable to game. Thanks for any feedback.


You can all so email janis at norway [email protected]


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## ga6693 (Jun 26, 2009)

kellynmb said:


> Dont know but if you will pm me I will send you some , Need adressand name. Best vanes out there.


Thanks for the kind offer but after checking the prices at Bowhunter's Supply they are so inexpensive I went ahead and ordered a supply. Hopefully I will be able to give them a try by this week-end if the shafts I have on order arrive as expected.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

No problem . Whats up ZEON country


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Zeons the best hunting vanes out there.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

zeons best flying vane s out there


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up Norway


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

zreons the best vane on the market


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Whats up norway


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

whats up zeon country


----------



## tomsterms (Oct 6, 2011)

Anybody tried the 2" norway zeon vanes in an Arizona right helical jig with the 6 degree helical? How well do they fly compared to blazers fletched in a helical jig?


----------

